# A question about I.d bare vitamins skin rev-er upper



## Loirt (Dec 6, 2008)

ok, for anyone who used it I wonder about a few things since I've never used it before.

1. Does it smell bad or there's something wrong with mine? and the color is sorta yellow?

2.Did it really improve the way your skin looks?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

The company I just retired from makes this product...
No it should not smell bad....But it does have a slight plastic bottle scent but nothing offensive IMO
It does turn yellow.....It is white upon initial production...But after about 30 days in the white bottle and store lighting it does turn a shade of yellow...which does not alter the effects of the product....as it still applies to the skin clear when rubbed in.

It is basically a moisturizer like the Studio Fix Moisturizer. It is suppossed to help the application of your makeup and the appearnce of your skin by reducing the "look" and size of your pores and by combating dryness. It only helps the application because your skin is not dry if you apply this b4 your actual foundation...making it appear to go on smoother..."Catch Words" 

It has glycolic acid and salicylic acid in the actual product...But to be honest the precent is so low...It is only enough in the ingredient to make label claims.  I think it is a great moisturizer...but as far as health benefits...NONE and I am being perfectly honest so BE sellers do not get upset...It is just simply the facts. But I feel the exact same way about the MAC moisturizer as well.


----------



## Ikara (Dec 8, 2008)

Well actually it is not a moisturizer so it does not moisturize your skin (that's what they say on BE and that's how it felt on my skin) it does have vitamins and acids, it's supposed to smooth skin surface and energize the skin with the vitamins.
I don't know if it really does any good... haven't seen a difference on my skin after using this, but I do not use it daily, just once or twice a week... but I think it does help the foundation application.

Mine is like 6 months old and it's still white and it doesn't smell bad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually yes it is a moisturizer for the skin.....Please look up the ingredients on your bottle....It is not sold as a moisturizer however that is in fact what the ingredient properties are used for. I have 3 bottles 2 are yellow and one is white...Depending on the type of lightening the product is stored under will determine how soon it will turn yellow...But it will in fact turn yellow at some point. My laboratory has produced this product for the last 5 years so I am fairly familiar with it.


----------



## Ikara (Dec 8, 2008)

the ingredients look like the same on a packet of biscuits to me hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I feel it does not moisturize well, it might be, but they say it isn't and I don't feel it moisturizes my skin at all. It may, but it's not enough then.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree...My skin is extremely dry and the percents are far too low to impact my dryness but for people with normal skin it may work well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cetyl Dimethicone
Highly cross-linked silicone films are used in cosmetics to form films that absorb sebum (skin oils) and prevent shine while adding moisture to the skins surface.
_Cyclopentasiloxane_ is a low viscosity, volatile liquid used as a carrier. It lubricates, and prevents skin from being sticky to the touch. It evaporates completely, leaving no residue. 
_Dimethicone_ is another name for _polydimethylsiloxane_ and is used to impart a soft velvety feel to hair or skin products. It is also used as an emulsifier for "water-in-oil" emulsions. 
_Trimethylsiloxysilicate_ is a film forming resin, used to keep hand lotions and sunscreens from washing off. 
_Cetearyl methicone_ is a polysiloxane wax. It replaces petrolatum in products such as hand lotions to give them a non-greasy yet moisturizing feel. 

Vitamin A Plamitate is what causes  the product to eventually yellow 

Vitamin A palmitate (retinyl palmitate, all-trans-retinyl palmitate) is known to normalize skin. Retinyl palmitate accounts for about 80% of the vitamin A found in the skin. The advantages of using the milder forms of vitamin A on the skin are that they are converted into retinoic acid in the cells and effectively give similar results to those seen with retinoic acid. It will help to keep skin soft and plump

Viscous, yellow oil at room temperature. At the
recommended storage temperatures, some
of the vitamin A-Palmitate may crystallize. The
assay is adjusted by adding pharmaceuticalgrade
sunflower oil. However color changes will not 
decrease the effect of the oil.


----------

